# CL>>>Troy Lee Designs SE2 Bike Helmet - Tremor Graphic



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Damm too late. Tnx though.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Did you see the color?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I looked 5 minutes after your original post and they'd already gone.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Still $200 bones though...I almost grabbed one, but the DW RFX is on the short list...hint, hint .


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Search is over. Helmet on order. TLD SE2 Crusader. Hope it fits!


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

It looks a bit narrow and tall for my head:










(helmet looks trick tho!)


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I quite like the Peaty one, but I'm not about to shell out the pesos for it.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Bikezilla said:


> Search is over. Helmet on order. TLD SE2 Crusader. Hope it fits!


looking forward to your report


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

nice choice BZ, a lighter and more compact design than other motto helmets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

It's back on CL for $215 
3 on hand move quickly if you want it.

$46 bucks cheaper than outback outlet


----------



## Chepster (Aug 11, 2007)

They're back. 39 minutes left.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Still one of each size!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

there are way more than 3 left actually...


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, that's what _they_ say they have (or are offering).

I ordered one anyway, and will send the black one back if I like the red enough. that'll save me another $40 bucks...that pays for those Smith goggles I bought from them last week.

...or it'll cost me shipping if I keep the black.
*tick tick tick... and they're gone.* Stay tuned shoppers they'll probably come back around again.

Can't wait to get back on my Highline with one of these puppies.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

airwreck said:


> looking forward to your report


*Tabletop report (and other worthless first impressions)*

*'08 SE2 Large. 1500g*

A couple of hours I ordered the black one shipped, the red one popped up for sale $55 cheaper. I returned the black one back today. It's wicked, and I love the graphics but I like shiny better.







The black one had free shipping so it only ended up costing me $6 bucks to save $55...gotta love CL and BC







I only set the visors on for pix, didn't bother to bolt it up.

Since they were the same size, I did,'t bother trying the black one on. 
I wore the red one for about 90+ mins while doing things around the house. Feels snug but comfy.

They come with (2) visors and a kickarse velvet lined helmet bag with a protected pocket for goggles.







The rubber roost guard comes right out and that gives a little more breathing room over the chin guard. The chin guard covers all the way down nicely but it does ride close to my mouth. DOT moto helmets def fit more snugly than bike cert helmets. Heavier too but not a ton more. My Azonic T55 is 1100g and this is 1500g. This has far less venting so I can see I'll be taking it off for any extended level or climbing riding.

Speaking of venting, I decided to try a little test on the vents and sprayed compressed air into the vents while wearing the helmet. I have a nearly shaved head so I can feel any breeze. Couldn't feel a thing from the brow or top vents. I also couldn't feel anything coming out of the rear exhaust. The mouth and jaw vents pass air fairly well though. peeking under the liner I can see the holes and channels are very small. It migh work at reducing heat some but I don't expect to feel a cool breeze while riding. Who knows, maybe I'l take the foam screens off the vents and see if that helps but it does not seem likely to improve flow. I figure the vents are still better than nothing.

*Pix:*
I haven't rode in a while so I got carried away with the camera. Hrs on a fitness cycle will do that to ya. Besides I like taking pix.


















































































Ooooh, shiny goggles: 









Inside Bag:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

thanx!
what is your head measurement?

the black crusader one has popped up on CL but for more than the red one/same price as the outlet.


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bikezilla said:


> I wore the red one for about 90+ mins while doing things around the house.


You had that thing on while paying bills for 90 minutes at your house? Your daughter must have been shaking her head ....


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the same granite in my kitchen. Blue Pearl GT, Sweet!


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

nybike1971 said:


> You had that thing on while paying bills for 90 minutes at your house? Your daughter must have been shaking her head ....


Oh please! What kind of evaluation could I make sitting around on a PC wearing a helmet?  
I was doing housework!

SS, Our counter dist called it Peacock or Butterfly. It's black with green chuncks and gold highlights. Schlick stuff. We only did the divider, looking forward to doing the rest of the kitchen.:thumbsup: (someday...)


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

damn, they are all gone from the outlet now!


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

One large black crusader is on it's way back as we speak. 
BTW my mellon measures ~22-7/8 "


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

you were worried a large would be too big?
In the SE I'm right at the max for the med. and the D2 I'm a cm shy of the max. missed the deal though. holding out to find one of these NOS.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Grab a pair of these to go with that helmet..ha,ha!

http://www.chainlove.com/


----------



## inkpad (Sep 27, 2005)

airwreck said:


> you were worried a large would be too big?
> In the SE I'm right at the max for the med. and the D2 I'm a cm shy of the max. missed the deal though. holding out to find one of these NOS.


I was in the same boat, maxxed out & almost too tight in the D2 Med/Lg, almost perfect but a tad too big in the L/XL (helmet would drop over my eyes a bit on drops & such), so I ordered a med/lg pad kit & put it in the L/XL helmet & it fits like a glove! You really only need the cheek pads to make the fit nice!

Love the TLD helmets!! Even got into painting them for a while:thumbsup: Notice what bike Needles is on at the Worlds??


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

airwreck said:


> you were worried a large would be too big?
> In the SE I'm right at the max for the med. and the D2 I'm a cm shy of the max. missed the deal though. holding out to find one of these NOS.


No, too big was never a concern of mine. I Actually considered getting a XL but all the measurements indicate Lg was the way to go for my 22-7/8" head.
I was mostly concerned about jaw coverage and enough room in front of my face. 
Jaw coverage is fine. I'd like some more space in front of my mouth though but I think I can live with it. It fits like a glove in every other respect.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Which Smith Goggles are those?*

Hey Zilla,

Which model Smith's are those? I need a pair of goggles that will fit my TLD and some don't.

BTW - I returned my SE-2 after reading (probably too much) information about speed and impact. The SE-2 was designed for higher speed impacts like on a moto, so I returned it for a D2 Composite. Better venting and rated for bicycling = lower speeds.

Good looking helmet, too.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I have the same goggles, Smith no sweat?
so so fit with the TLD D2, the little flaps up top that help draw air in are hard to keep open. My Fox/Oakley MX's fit well.

SE vs. D2. I've had a couple crashes with my D2 carbon that resulted in a cracked styro liner, they weren't high speed crashes either. Makes me realize that I might benefit from more protection. I'm going to send it in for assessment and repair and ask what they think. The thing about having two helmets is deciding before the ride which one to wear. The helmet cracker crashes were on days when I probably wouldn't have chosen a MX helmet...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

inkpad said:


> Love the TLD helmets!! Even got into painting them for a while:thumbsup: Notice what bike Needles is on at the Worlds??


cool!
what kind of paint?
how about removing and reinstalling the styrofoam?


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

steve47co1 said:


> Hey Zilla,
> 
> Which model Smith's are those? I need a pair of goggles that will fit my TLD and some don't.
> 
> ...


Hey steve. The goggles are:
Smith Piston Sweat-X MX Goggle
Smith Piston Graphic MX Goggle

They fit but like Airwreck said just barely. Not a lot of room.

As for going DOT or not, well the discussion still goes on. I decided to call the ball and just get one. I still have my T55 (overused lots of crashes on it). Hopefully I can get buy until I see a similar deal on a D2 or something bike oriented. Really I am hoping the SE2 will be sufficient for all my big bike riding.

I'm digging the paint work Inkpad!

And I've been watching for those red&gray camo shorts, every time they came up they didn't have my size though.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Its Back


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

$60 more expensive than last time though.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, its still kind of a bargain. If you have the $$$ that is.

Notice that it is the black one that Zilla returned. I wonder.....?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

One of each size and they are gone.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Naw, not necessarily mine. They actually have tons but only release a few at a time at deep disc. The rest come and go from Backcountry.

But if it was the one I had, take solace in knowing I didn't even try it on, and repacked it better than the last person who put had opened it.

Man I'm glad I jumped when I did though. I got it for $215, the returned one was $270 and they were selling them for over $300 on BC. Back Country has an awesome return process BTW! They provide cheaper return shipping than if you buy the shipping direct yourself, and they credit your account right after UPS scans the pickup.


----------



## inkpad (Sep 27, 2005)

airwreck said:


> cool!
> what kind of paint?
> how about removing and reinstalling the styrofoam?


Hi, kinda slow response, but..I used PPG acrylic polyurethane for the paint. I did not take out the foam though, just removed the liner & taped all the vents & foam really well. I use a gray scotchbrite pad for prep, maybe some sanding with 220-320 to get scratches out. I top off the graphics with 3 coats of clear. I'm kinda bummed, as I have painted probably 20 helmets & have only a couple pictures, these were not even my best.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I wasn't questioning your ethics by any means. Just thought it was strange to see them pop up. Maybe they had a few returns when they sold the glossy one?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Bikezilla said:


> Hey steve. The goggles are:
> Smith Piston Sweat-X MX Goggle
> Smith Piston Graphic MX Goggle
> 
> They fit but like Airwreck said just barely. Not a lot of room.


Z- Yeah the Piston is a Med/Large fit, if it ever bums you out try the Smith Fuel, a Med fit goggle. By the way, I have a WICKED Piston goggle in metallic crimson frame/red strap with a gold flash lens if you want it. The Pistons don't fit my face very well but I think they would match your sartorial theme to a T.

JMH


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> I wasn't questioning your ethics by any means. Just thought it was strange to see them pop up. Maybe they had a few returns when they sold the glossy one?


No worries. I never took it that way, just allaying the fear of any potential buyer worried about getting a lid full of sweaty lizard scales. 

The SE2 helmets have been coming and going on CL for several weeks now, always dfferent prices. Not sure how they decide how many and how much, but they def change up their offers.

JMH, that goggle sounds phat! I've already got two new ones and I'm not even sure I'll use them much as I tend to avoid eyewear b/c of fogging, sweat yatta. But I'll give it a go this year and see what I can see.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*Paging Airwreck, The Crusader is back up on CL for $269. Many sizes.*


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I keep getting tempted but I actually want the Peat model, not the Crusader.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

No problem, just pony up another hundred and you're golden.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

BOOM!

Chainlove has it the Tremor back up for only $165!!!

164.99
67% off
Reg. $494.95


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here it is again..

Chainlove...$164 this time...wow!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn, too slow. I don't have the chest for this:


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Crusader $215 with 17 minutes left!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Throttle $199


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Back again!


----------

